# periods and how to cure the mood swings.



## greengoesmoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Periods.
Yuck. 

I find very little more reassuring than knowing I am not pregnant and love any excuse to binge on bath bubble, face masks and nail polish for a couple of days. 
However I get that feeling of "I wanna cry, but I don't have a clue what over" for a day before and a couple of days into wolf moon.

I don't find them the bane of my gender, I don't play tennis or wear white jeans anyway. I don't find them unbearably painful and I don't feel like the world is caving in on me. I just feel rubbishy and snappy.

I know everyone gets it to varied degrees, I know there are girls out there who collapse in pain every month and a friend of mine is so oblivous to hers that she is caught without tampons almost every month! 

I just wanna know how you contend with it, what do you do to relieve the PMS? And the pains?! Regardless of how easy or hard yours are to contend with.

Ladies who no longer have periods, do you miss them? 

My ex forced some magnesuim pills at me a while ago, because "you're a f**king werewolf!" They didn't seem to make much difference.

Has anyone else tried any herbal/vitamin supps that are alleged to help? Did they?


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 14, 2010)

birth control pills helped me A LOT, so you may want to look into getting on it.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 14, 2010)

Realizing you are snappish because of your period is the first step, because you can force yourself to be mindful of that and pause and think before snapping at folks. 

Stay occupied to avoid focusing on negative feelings.

Eating carefully (instead of giving into cravings) around your period can really help the pain, bloating and mood issues. Extra sugar and caffeine can exacerbate mood issues.

Exercise helps relax the cramps while you're doing it, but they do eventually come back.


----------



## malvales (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Periods.
Yuck. 
Has anyone else tried any herbal/vitamin supps that are alleged to help? Did they?_

 
Sometimes i have terrible pain during period. I take turmeric supplement to ease up cramping. Tumeric is known to smooth muscles so it reduces menstrual cramping.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2010)

my sister told me to stay away from caffeine. that has seemed to help me a little.

other than that, the pain is something i just had to learn to deal with. i'm anemic, so i always feel like complete shit for those 7-9 days (yes, really) no matter how much iron i try to put in my body. 

i heard something recently on the television about pmdd which is i guess similar to pms but is a medically recognized problem that can be treated with certain low-grade hormone pills. i think the yaz birth control pills have the same effective hormone as those pills, so you might try that.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 17, 2010)

evening primrose oil capsules are good for the hormone moody thing, ive been taking them, and they seem to help me alot, and it makes your skin feel super nice too, which is a bonus!


----------



## bebs (May 15, 2010)

I have the same problem I think

I went on birth control (bitch control as my ex would say) when I was younger and I got off of it a few years back and well I really don't want to go back on it again 

however since then I tend to get really bad cramps (its been getting less painful over the past year) 

but the worst part I think is what I put others through, I tend to get really bitchy and overly emotional about anything and everything, and this starts about maybe 3 days before my period and the first few days when I'm on it (so pretty much like 5 - 7 days). I just feel really bad putting my boyfriend and family through that.

he says that he's used to it and will normally just ignore the mood swings, but I seriously hate it. I normally am in control of my emotions and what I say and what not, or at least how I express them for the most part and when I'm on my period for the week or week less I really loose that control.


----------



## Chikky (May 17, 2010)

For me, I have endometriosis and cysts, so my periods sucked. Tons of pain, extremely tired, and all sorts of other yuckiness. Working out made my cramps WORSE than ever, so I never did that. 

Now, I'm on constant birth control so I do not have periods ever (unless I accidentally forget to take one, then I will have a week. This is why I'm replying to the thread, because you asked about those who don't have them anymore.) 

Do I miss them? Never! No question.


----------



## Kragey (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Realizing you are snappish because of your period is the first step, because you can force yourself to be mindful of that and pause and think before snapping at folks. 

Stay occupied to avoid focusing on negative feelings.

Eating carefully (instead of giving into cravings) around your period can really help the pain, bloating and mood issues. Extra sugar and caffeine can exacerbate mood issues.

Exercise helps relax the cramps while you're doing it, but they do eventually come back._

 


What she said!

I have dysmenorrhea, which means my periods make me want to die. It's common in women my age, but it was so bad that I was missing class, spending entire days in bed, etc. Birth control REALLY helped.

I also take half a vitamin every day, eat well, and try to avoid salty foods when I'm due for my period (even though I crave them!). That tends to help. Pushing past the tiredness and exercising during the day actually makes me feel better for hours, and then I really rest up at night with ice cream, blankets, and a good movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I, for one, NEVER use the excuse, "I'm on my period!" My sister does that all the time and I HATE it. (Granted, my sister is the queen of excuses.) Instead, if I snip at someone, I just say, "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to snap at you." No mention of my period whatsoever. After all, plenty of people have their periods when I'm talking to them, and they don't snap at me, so why should I use such an excuse?

Another personal thing: I haven't worn a pad since high school. I wear JUST tampons now, and that alone makes me so much less cranky/lazy/gross-feeling because I can't feel them at all! I also have friends who use the diva cup and they love it.


----------



## Kragey (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Realizing you are snappish because of your period is the first step, because you can force yourself to be mindful of that and pause and think before snapping at folks. 

Stay occupied to avoid focusing on negative feelings.

Eating carefully (instead of giving into cravings) around your period can really help the pain, bloating and mood issues. Extra sugar and caffeine can exacerbate mood issues.

Exercise helps relax the cramps while you're doing it, but they do eventually come back._

 


What she said!

I have dysmenorrhea, which means my periods make me want to die. It's common in women my age, but it was so bad that I was missing class, spending entire days in bed, etc. Birth control REALLY helped. I skip half of my placebos, so my periods are lighter and shorter.

I also take half a vitamin every day, eat well, and try to avoid salty foods when I'm due for my period (even though I crave them!). That tends to help. Pushing past the tiredness and exercising during the day actually makes me feel better for hours, and then I really rest up at night with ice cream, blankets, and a good movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I, for one, NEVER use the excuse, "I'm on my period!" My sister does that all the time and I HATE it. (Granted, my sister is the queen of excuses.) Instead, if I snip at someone, I just say, "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to snap at you." No mention of my period whatsoever. After all, plenty of people have their periods when I'm talking to them, and they don't snap at me, so why should I use such an excuse?


----------

